# Общедоступные форумы > Общение >  Вирт-смотр:Результаты по работе(дрессировке)кобели ,1-я пятерка

## RexStaller

*11.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...6s-4y-k‏
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=cYgbNIi41yw
http://youtu.be/xhjK3fO1row

*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ ЗА РАБОТУ :* *139,75* 

*описание работы от экспертов*


*судья 1*
рядом: в целом внимательно и корректно,реакция на выстрел 18
подзыв быстрый,корректный    10
апорт:быстро,четко 15
-------------*итого посл. 43*
прыжок основной *10*
*защита:*
облай,удержание,догон,нападение: облай уверенный,атакует быстро,хватка полная,отпуск чистый,чуть оглянулся на проводника  49
лобовая атака:быстрая,уверенная,сильная.Хватка полная,отпуск чистый ,слегка олянулся на дрессировщика  39

---------*итого защита 88*
_сумма послушание+прыжки+защита   141_

*судья 2*
1. В движении рядом желательно более высокой концентрация, немного отвлекается на выстрел, на поворотах достаточно быстрый, иногда поворот может быть плотнее, при остановках посадка быстрая и достаточно корректная, в группе людей активный и достаточно внимательный к проводнику.
Оценка нижнее очень хорошо. 18
2. Подзыв достаточно быстрый, корректная ФП, быстрый и корректный переход в ОП.
Оценка отлично. 10
3. Мог быть чуть спокойнее перед посылом за аппортом, при посыле быстрый, достаточно быстрый подбор и разворот. Возврат мог быть быстрее. Спокойное удержание предмета, достаточно быстрый переход в ОП, но слегка некорректный.
Оценка нижнее очень хорошо. 13,5
*итого посл. 41,5*
4. Прыжки достаточной силы, в одном темпе. 
Оценка отлично 5+5=*10*
*защита*
5. Облаивание начинает сразу, с явным доминирование, иногда чуть теснит фигуранта, немного реагирует на подход проводника. Отзыв моментальный.
Оценка очень хорошо. 9
6. Предотвращение побега быстрое, мощное, сильной и глубокой хваткой с торможением фигуранта. Отпуск достаточно быстрый.
Оценка отл. 20
7. Контратака быстра, глубокой и жесткой хваткой, на  давление фигуранта проявляет доминантность отпуск мог быть ещё точнее. Во время охраны немного реагирует на подход провоника.
Оценка очень хорошо 19
8. Лобовая атака стремительная с крепкой и жесткой хваткой. Отпуск мог быть точнее. В охране сконцентирован и внимателен. При подходе проводника незначительное отвлечение.
Оценка отлично 39
*итого защита  87*
_послушание+прыжки+защита  138,5_

----------


## RexStaller

10.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...T0komNs‏
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=IZhCyOreoss

*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ ЗА РАБОТУ: 133*

*описание работы от экспертов* 

* судья 1*
рядом: энергично,корректно. 20
подзыв быстрый,корректный    10
апорт:быстро,далековато сел,жевнул 13
-------------*итого посл. 43*
прыжок основной *10*
*защита:*
облай и удержание,догон,контратака: заход в укрытие и первичное поведение не видно,крутился,атакует быстро,хватка периодически не видна,отпуск чистый 42
лобовая атака:быстрая,довольно уверенная.Хватка в норме,отпуск чистый 40
---------*итого защита 82*
_сумма послушание+прыжки+защита  135_

*судья 2*

1. В движении рядом энергичен и внимателен, но временами немного опережает проводника, положение корпуса собаки недостаточно корректно (криво), первый разворот кругом проводником выполнен с небольшой остановкой и это повлекло ошибку собаки, на остальных поворотах быстрый и точный. В группе внимателен к проводнику. Посадка при остановке достаточно корректна и быстра. В группе поправление посадки.
Оценка высокое хорошо. 17,5
2. Подзыв энергичный, ФП корректная, могла быть чуть ближе к проводнику. Переход в ОП достаточно быстрый и корректный.
Оценка отл. 10
3. Перед пуском за предметом может быть спокойно. Бежит энергично, быстрый подбор и разворот, при подносе к проводнику должен быть целеустремленнее. Далеко ФП, чуть неспокойное удержание. Переход в ОП мог быть ещё быстрее, посадка быстрая.
Оценка высокое хорошо. 13
*итого посл.40,5*
4. Первый прыжок с небольшим торможением, второй сильный и свободный
Оценка ещё отлично. 4,75 +5 = *9,75*
*защита*
5. Облаивать начинает сразу , присутствует кручение во время облаивания. Чуть раньше делает попытку подхода к проводнику. 
Оценка хорошо 8
6. Собака демонстрирует хорошую управляемость. Предотвращение побега достаточно энергичное. Хватка могла быть глубже и поведение собаки напористее. Отпуск быстрый.
Оценка очень хорошо 18,5
7.В контратаке хватка могла быть ещё жестче и глубже, далее не видно качество хватки. Отпуск быстрый и точный. Охрана достаточно активная, при подходе проводника собака должна быть внимательнее к фигуранту, меняет позицию у ноги проводника.
Оценка высокое хорошо. 17,5
8.. В лобовой атаке для оценки отлично не хватает большего стремления и силы в захвате. Хватка могла быть плотнее. Отпуск достаточно быстрый. В охране хотела бы видеть больше доминирования.
Оценка очень хорошо. 37
*итого защита  81*
_послушание+прыжки+защита  131_

----------


## RexStaller

6.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMKM-3ckEdE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_irTkpXiT5w

*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ ЗА РАБОТУ:  130,75*

*описание работы от экспертов*

*судья 1*

рядом: энергично,корректно. 20
подзыв быстрый,корректный    10
апорт:быстро,технично,не снято занятие осн.позиции 13
------------*-итого посл. 43*
прыжок основной *10*
*защита:*
облай и удержание,догон,контратака:облай интенсивный,атакует быстро,хватка где видно полная,частично не видно ,отпуск чистый 48
лобовая атака:быстрая,уверенная.Хватка не совсем полная,в основном не видно,отпуск чистый 34
--------*-итого защита 82*
_сумма послушание+прыжки+защита   135_

*судья 2*

1. В движении рядом сконцентрирован, демонстрирует желание, развороты могли быть точнее, временами чуть теснит. При остановке посадка быстрая и корректная. Нет смены темпа.
Оценка высокое очень хорошо 19.
2. Подзыв без замечаний.
Оценка отлично 10
3. Поднос предмета с большим желанием, некорректна ФП и собака в ФП должна быть спокойнее. Удержание могло быть плотнее. Принятие ОП не снято
Оценка высокое хорошо 13
*итого посл.42*
4. Прыжки энергичные, достаточно свободные 
Оценка высокое очень хорошо *9,5*
*защита*
5. Облаивание  энергичное, достаточно напористое, при подходе проводника чуть отвлекается. Отзыв быстрый, при принятии ОП проводник помогает чуть корпусом.
Оценка очень хорошо 9
6. В побеге стремительно атакует, точный ракурс хватки не виден, недостаточно выражена переходная фаза, отпуск быстрый, в охране мог сильнее доминировать.
Оценка нижнее очень хорошо 18
7. В контратаке достаточно уверенный, хватка могла быть плотнее,  в переходной фазе достаточно спокойная, в охране мог быть убедительнее, смещается из фронтальной позиции.
Оценка хорошо 16,5
8. Лобовая атака стремительная, быстрый захват. Оценить качество хватки под давлением невозможно, не позволяет ракурс сьемки, отпуск быстрый, в охране собака значительно смещается из  фронтальной позиции за фигуранта. 
Оценка ещё хорошо 31,5
*итого защита  75*
_послушание+прыжки+защита 126,5_

----------


## RexStaller

1.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyp3boypmJg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9zg_Cjeaqg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUXn0k0QRfI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjtyQKB1i0I

*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ ЗА РАБОТУ:  128,75*

*описание работы от экспертов*

*судья 1*

рядом: энергично,чуть иногда теснит. 19
подзывбыстрый,корректный    10
апорт:быстро,чуть касается проводника 14
------------*-итого посл. 43*
прыжок основной 10
дополнительные: 4 прыжка,+4
----------------итого прыжки 14
*защита:*
задний конвой:внимательный,атакует быстро,хватка полная,отпуск чистый,слегка прикусил
39
лобовая атака:быстрая,уверенная.Хватка полная,отпуск чистый ,слегка олянулся на дрессировщика  39
---------*итого защита 78*
_сумма послушание+прыжки+защита   135_

*судья 2*

1.      Рядом временами слегка теснит, на левом развороте особенно, состояние иногда может быть спокойнее, внимательный, разворот кругом недостаточно корректный, с небольшой помощью языка тела проводника. При остановке чуть криво посадка.
Оценка высокое хорошо. 17,5
2.      Подзыв, собака чуть хромает, ФП корректно, ОП корректно и достаточно быстро.
Оценка  отл. 10
3.      Развитие корректно, хорошее желание, подбор может быть быстрее, ,при подносе чуть мешает проводнику.
Оценка оч. хор  13,5
*итого посл. 41*
*защита*
4.      Лоб, достаточно целеустремлённо, хватка глубока и спокойная, сопротивление и доминирование могло быть сильнее. Отпуск достаточно быстрый, фаза охраны достаточно внимательная. Оценка  высокое хор. 35
5.      Конвоирование и нападение. В конвоировании собака под контролем, собака достаточно внимательна к фигуранту, темп должен быть одинаковым
Оценка оч. хор. 9
Нападение из конвоя стремительное, с глубокой и спокойной хваткой, на давлении собака уверенная. Отпуск достаточно быстрый. В охране собака должна быть более сконцентрированной. Оценка  оч. хор  27
*итого защита 71*
6.      Прыжок легкий и достаточно свободный. 
Оценка отлично 5+5=*10*

_сумма послушание+прыжки+защита  122_

----------


## RexStaller

12.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BTG8V...ature=youtu.be
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=nFsH_1u-_f8

*СРЕДНИЙ БАЛЛ ЗА РАБОТУ:  121*

*описание работы от экспертов*

*судья 1*

рядом: в целом внимательно и корректно 20
подзыв быстрый,корректный    10
апорт: выбросил из пасти,повторный подбор,назад бежал медленнее 9
------------*-итого посл. 39*
прыжок основной плохо видно 8
*защита:*
облай,удержание,догон,нападение: облай уверенный,атакует уверенно,хватка полная,отпуск чистый 50
лобовая атака: небольшое торможение перед хваткой.Хватка полная,отпуск медленный,нервничает  35
*итого защита  85*
послушание+прыжок+защита  132

*судья 2*

1. В движении рядом достаточно сконцентрирован и внимателен, корректное положение корпуса,  в смене темпа внимателен, повороты достаточно плотные и быстрые. Небольшое падение инстинкта в группе людей, посадка при остановке могла быть корректнее.
Оценка высокое очень хорошо. 19
2. Подзыв достаточно быстрый с корректной ФП, переход в ОП должен быть быстрее.
Оценка высокое очень хорошо.  9,5
3. При броске предмета должен быть спокойнее. Быстро бежит за предметом, быстрый подбор и разворот, но  к сожалению на 2 кг значительное падение инстинкта, аппорт роняет подбирает самостоятельно, поднос медленный, недостаточно плотная ФП, переход в ОП недостаточно быстрый.
Оценка недостаточно.  8,5
*итого посл.37*
4. Прыжки с небольшим торможением и недостаточной силы.
Оценка хорошо 4 +4 =*8*
*защита*
5. Облаивание начинает сразу, собака должна быть в более уверенном состоянии, дыбит шерсть. Облаивание достаточно ритмичное. Перед отзывом незначительное падение инстинкта. Отзыв моментальный.
Оценка ещё очень хорошо.9
6. Предотвращение побега должно быть значительно стремительнее и мощнее, хватка достаточной силы, могла быть плотнее, отпуск моментальный. 
Оценка  нижнее хорошо 16
7. В контратаке собака должна быть ещё быстрее, хватка жесткая, могла быть плотнее, не хватает доминирования при теснении фигуранта, отпуск моментальный, охрана внимательная, незначительная реакция на подход проводника.
Оценка высокое хорошо 17,5
8. Лобовая атака с торможением перед хваткой, хватка недостаточно плотная, меняется в фазе перед отпуском. Отпуск замедленный. В охране собака остаточно внимательная.
Оценка нижнее хорошо 31,5
*итого защита 74*
_послушание+прыжок+защита  119_

----------


## RexStaller

*ТЕМА ОТКРЫТА К ОБСУЖДЕНИЮ*

Напоминаю,*ЭКСПЕРТ 1-специализация ОКД-ЗКС*
*ЭКСПЕРТ 2-специализация ИПО*

----------


## Irka

спасибо за результаты. Интересно почитать. Удивительно то, что у судей разная специализация, но описания практически совпадают, с учетом их направления в судействе. Небольшая разница в баллах, но расстановка одинаковая  :0173:  класс!

----------


## Tatjana

Хочу отметить, что по-моему высший балл у меня за движения рядом получил Уран. :Ap:

----------

